# First board and bindings- Jones Mountain Twin and Burton Genesis?



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have never ridden the Jones MT, so take this with a grain of salt, but I've always been of the impression that Jones boards were a bit burly, and could possibly be a bit much for someone who has only been on a board 10 rental days. 

Taking a step back, have you checked out the boot threads to make sure you are in the right size boot? Just because you wear size 12 shoes everyday, does _*NOT*_ mean your snowboard boots should be size 12 as well!! If your boot isn't the right size, you will never get everything out of a board. Reach out to @Wiredsports, man is the go-to guy for boot fitting. 

Back on topic, an idea of what kind of riding you are going to want to do would be helpful. Are you hoping to be a park-rat? Powder hound? Yawgoon? Type of prospective riding will tell a lot of what kind of all-mountain deck you should get.


----------



## heikis (Jan 30, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> I have never ridden the Jones MT, so take this with a grain of salt, but I've always been of the impression that Jones boards were a bit burly, and could possibly be a bit much for someone who has only been on a board 10 rental days.
> 
> Taking a step back, have you checked out the boot threads to make sure you are in the right size boot? Just because you wear size 12 shoes everyday, does _*NOT*_ mean your snowboard boots should be size 12 as well!! If your boot isn't the right size, you will never get everything out of a board. Reach out to @Wiredsports, man is the go-to guy for boot fitting.
> 
> Back on topic, an idea of what kind of riding you are going to want to do would be helpful. Are you hoping to be a park-rat? Powder hound? Yawgoon? Type of prospective riding will tell a lot of what kind of all-mountain deck you should get.


Thank you!
I think locally I will spend a lot of time in parks since we really dont have big mountains where I live- so the parks are the only way of getting my adrenaline need sattisifed  But I also really enjoyed the powder rides on my trip to the Austrian Alps. So- most of the season I will be spending riding in parks and once a year I get to ride some big powdery mountains. 
I suppose I'm good with my boots as I have spent about 35 hours riding with them on a rental board and they felt good.

I also did consider other boards like Never Summer West, Slash Brainstorm and Yes Optimistic, but those will cost me roughly 2 times the price of the Jones MT.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Right, well if your boots feel "good," they probably are not the true size you should wear. Rip what ya want/have, but there is a lot of great reading on here to help with getting the best boots for you. 

Alright, onto the board. If you are wanting to ride more park riding, with the occasional powder, I definitely wouldn't suggest a Jones MT. It's possible, but no Jones board is meant for the park. Just off the top of my head, anything RCR profile would be my suggestion. That would be boards like the Capita DOA, Rossi Jibsaw, Slash Happy Place, Yes Greats, Rome Mod Rocker (Not RCR, I know..). Those are ones that come to mind. 

If ya want a CRC profile, NS boards are pretty well respected on here. Something like the 25, the Type-Two, or Funslinger would all be realistic options I think. Someone will be around to let me know if I am wrong with these suggestion, I haven't ridden NS before. 

In all reality though, buy something and rip it until you want something different. No matter if you are on the best board for you, in a year you will be back here wanting to buy another board (and another, and another, etc.. :embarrased1. Get a good deal on your first board, rip it shreds, and get a new one in a year or two!!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

heikis said:


> Hello. I would like hear your thoughts about the board/binding combo I'm planning to buy.
> I am 6'4'' and 200lbs.
> 
> I could get a new Jones Mountain Twin board (164cm Wide, 2014/2015 season's) paired with a Burton Genesis 2017 (Large). My boots are Burton Ruler Wides size US12.
> ...


Yes, but since you felt comfortable after only 10 days. You should play it safe and get the Jones Ultra Mountain Twin. Maybe even dance around the idea of getting a Jones Carbon Flagship.


----------



## heikis (Jan 30, 2016)

thanks for the help and tips. 
It is a good point to get something cheaper as the first board.
So far the cheapest decent board I could find is the Salomon Assassin. 
I will do some more research and hopefully wont be disappointed on whatever I decide to buy. :nerd:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

brrrtun kestum

/callitaday


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

my suggestion would be get a shorter board if you plan on playing in the park. with a wider board you can size down quite a bit, like a 156/157 mid wide or wide, but you might not even need a mw/w. It will help you learn a lot faster. if you're spending 90% on your local hill, get something dedicated to park. you can still ride it on piste, just will have trouble in powder and going fast. 

rather than the assassin, look into the salomon villain. you would want something camber or RCR. some suggestions would be..
burton custom camber
burton process camber or off-axis
yes. basic or typo or greats
rossignol jibsaw
others escape me atm.


or you can get any cheap used board under $100 (that is somewhat reputable that is 2010 and up) and once you get used to it, you'll understand on what you want/need in a board and will be better informed about your next board. 

A 164 jones mountain twin will be too heavy/stiff/big for you atm. would be perfect for the alps, but then again might be too narrow also.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

bksdds said:


> Yes, but since you felt comfortable after only 10 days. You should play it safe and get the Jones Ultra Mountain Twin. Maybe even dance around the idea of getting a Jones Carbon Flagship.


this was a joke if it was unclear. lol


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

jae said:


> this was a joke if it was unclear. lol


Dead serious. :|


----------



## heikis (Jan 30, 2016)

Got myself a Salomon Sabotage 158W. But I also need bindings to go with it.
I am between the Malavita and Genesis bindings. I need to make the right decision without trying them first.
At first I was thinking about going for the genesis, but maybe those are not ideal for park riding? Should i go for malavitas instead?

thanks alot!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I got Malavitas last season and I love them. You should get them today. Just my $0.02. Good call on the Salomon board. Jones snowboards are known to be very stiff, good for bombing but not park.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

+1 for the 'Vitas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

